# Esquema de control de motores paso a paso



## angeles85 (Nov 7, 2006)

hola amigos! tengo un pequeño problema, me encargaron en clase de arquitectura de computadoras lo siguiente, ojalá me pudieran ayudar se los agradecería muchísimo! se trata de lo siguiente:

 se trata de desarrollar un esquema de control utilizando MOD para manipular:
a) 4 motores de revolución y dos motores paso a paso unipolares.
b) Determinar la lógica de software para controlar los motores de revolución con tiempos de 10 segundos, asi mismo desarrollar la lógica de SW para controlar los motores paso a paso de torquealto y bajo (90º y 45º)

también determinar el modelo correspondiente para la generalización de 12 y 5 volts, suponiendo que se admitirán de 3.5 a 4 volts desde LPT1. dibuje el esquema de aterrizamiento entre puntos y puertos de comunicación. 


espero sus respuestas hermanos gracias!!!!


----------



## Aristides (Nov 28, 2006)

En este libro encontrarás ejemplos de como manejar motores PAP.

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/StampworksSpanish.pdf


----------



## maton13 (Dic 14, 2009)

Oigan necesito un circuito para controlar un motor a pasos para hacerlo girar en ambos sentidos hay les encargo porfa no?
Lo necesito para realizar una pinzas automaticas

si me pueden dar un consejo se los agradeseria mucho

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2009)

maton13 dijo:


> si me pueden dar un consejo se los agradeseria mucho


Mira por aquí, hay varios circuitos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
*4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador. *
*6. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".
*


----------

